# Rider with broken pelvis - anyone with experience of this?



## bethparker2002 (9 February 2009)

I broke my pelvis after falling from my horse 5 months ago. It broke like a polo mint - from one side through to the other. 

I thought I would be riding by now (5 months post-accident) but still have pain in the region of the breaks. I am wondering if anyone else has had an accident like this, and how long it took for you (or someone you know) to get back into riding? I was at Orthopedic doctor today, and he said it's at least 2 more months before I can ride 
	
	
		
		
	


	




( 

Anyway, it would be good to hear any similar experiences.


----------



## china (9 February 2009)

i know some one who broke there pelvis right in the middle from a fall. well he broke it on the pommel of the saddle. about 8 months later he started riding again but only walking as he was still in a great deal of pain but he wouldnt listen to anyone and carryed on in pain. it does take an awful long time to heal.
hope you get better soon


----------



## piebaldsparkle (9 February 2009)

I broke my hip, pelvis and fractured a couple of vertebrae had 3 months on crutches and a month walking, so was back in the saddle after 4 months (but was stiff and sore for a while).  Sounds like I got off lightly!!


----------



## nicolaread (9 February 2009)

i cracked my pelvis by havin g a fall whilst jumping.  cut a long story short i was in a hell of alot of pain but refused 2 go 2 the hospital (slight stubborn streak!) + i didnt find out the extent of the damage for a while after the accident, + carried on riding as soon as i could lift my leg to the stirrup again, but was in alot of pain doing it, but i thought i had just got really bad bruising + strains so carried on through the pain.  all i can say 2 u now 6 years on is dont push it!! if your not ready to ride yet then dont do it, you will pay for it later!! i still pay for my stupidity now!


----------



## ned (9 February 2009)

Broke my pelvis in 2 places. Had to have 6 weeks bed rest, then walking with crutches. I was back riding and competing by week 12. I have no pain in pelvis now and ride about 8 horses a day. My accident was about 18 months ago. 1 Doc told me i wouldn't be riding for 6 months, so i went to a doc who was used to sports injuries and he said i was safe to ride at 12 weeks but i had to give up running. I was relieved after i had my first fall after accident, when i stood up still in 1 piece!


----------



## sallyellis (9 February 2009)

Hiya, I broke mine both sides when I was 17 and doctors told me I wouldnt ride again....I did but it does make me lopsided, I think it was about a year before I started again as its quite a common riding injury and I didnt want to risk injuring it again quite so soon.


----------



## custard (9 February 2009)

My friend's pelvis was folded in two and broken in 10 places when a horse fell on her 3 years ago, she had a couple of bust ribs and punctured lung to boot. Doctors said she'd be lucky to walk let alone ride.

Although she is in her early 50's she is very petite and extremely fit so recovered far better than anticipated, the main thing she found apart from the pain was overwhelming fatigue.  12 months on she was riding again and is happily competing now too.   I think getting back in the saddle after an injury like that is good going if you can do it in under a year, don't forget a broken pelvis/femur can be considered life threatening.


----------



## Garfield1537 (10 February 2009)

My best friend broke her Pelvis just like you, it was awful whilstwe where out hacking - she was very silly and started riding after 4 months after her sccident and used to take pain killers through the pain. She now 18 months on has moved the pins from riding and needs them taken out and has not rode for the past 6 months. I would wait.... As you may pay in the long run.
I am recovering from a broken femur, tibia, femur and patella I basically have a metal right leg know. From a silly riding accident that happened 6 months ago. My surgeon thinks all serious accidents should wait a min of 6 months I am hoping to ride in the Summer as still unable to walk at present. Good luck with getting back in the saddle when you do x


----------



## Sarahgema (10 February 2009)

I brokw my pelvis in 3 places after my horse reared and went over on me - I had bed rest for just under 3 weeks and crutches for 4 weeks. All in all i was back on and jumping within 7 weeks off coming off. 
Doctors told me I was lucky to live through it and I wouldn't ride again for 18 months. Im too stubborn to listen and too independant. I have no pain and can still ride wider horses and compete regulary, only thing I can't do is mouth from the ground - but I never really did that anyway. 
Good luck - hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## bethparker2002 (10 February 2009)

thank you so much for all of your replies, it is astounding to hear how often this injury happens. 

I bought a 3 year old at the end of last summer, he spooked at something and went berserk, threw me off at high speed, when I landed the impact broke my pelvis in 4 places (including a vertical crack through the sacrum (lower part of spine)). I was in hospital on morphine and unable to stand for 3 weeks, then rested at home with crutches for about 2 months on high dosages of painkillers. It has been a slow recovery. I was at the Ortho yesterday and he told me from my MRI that there is bone marrow oedema at the place of fracture (buildup of inflammatory fluid inside the bone) and he said the bone is still bruised and inflamed. He also thought it would be better by now. 

I tried having a lunge lesson on a school horse about a month ago, I was crippled the next day in excruciating pain, and crutches would have been in order. 

Anyway, I'm soooo keen to ride my new horse, I haven't even properly ridden him yet, I had only had him for 2 weeks! He's being schooled now, but it's just so hard having to wait another 2 months to ride him myself! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh well, I guess I have to be patient. It sounds like all of you have done very well to get better and be back riding after such nasty accidents.


----------

